# good trip friday night  !!



## BOWROD (Jul 12, 2009)

went to the hooch,, friday night  we had a blast, shot  probably  50 or so ?? we filled the barrel up with whats in the pictures , it was a fun night for myself and  friends who went, we laughed and cut up all night !!!!! i even managed to shoot a snake swimming across the river [ LUCK !!!} that was interesting  !!!! at one point we were all talking about alligators , and how there showing up in the hooch ??!! so we get to a set of shoals and have to get out and pull the boat through,,. then i see something about 20 ft away[BIG] and its coming for us fast ,so i scream out  whats that !!!!!! and  my buddy in the front freaks out and takes off running across the river  we were rolling cause it was just a BEAVER  hauling some limbs !!! there was not a boring moment all night !! everyone should try it sometime !!!


----------



## sleeze (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds like yall had a blast.  Thats what it is all about.  And of course you guys shot some fish , which is always good.


----------



## Michael (Jul 12, 2009)

How many tennis balls did ya'll see


----------



## rank bull (Jul 12, 2009)

where at on the hooch were yall shootin um at


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 14, 2009)

nice haul..


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jul 14, 2009)

nice


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats on a great, fun trip.  Thx for the good post.


----------

